# '39 CW Rusty Build



## Boris (Oct 21, 2021)

Going to build up this Hawthorne frame with parts I've accumulated. Thanks to @szathmarig for the fork and guard. Got everything down to bare metal and wrapped parts in paper towels soaked in a simple rust recipe and let sit for a day. Going to leave parts outside in the moist air to cure for a few more days. Hoping to see more rust on the frame by then. When I'm satisfied, it'll be a linseed oil treatment for protection. Don't want to get too shiny, so I'm going to shoot for a satin finish. This project's been on the back burner for a couple of years, so I'm happy to finally be getting around to it.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 22, 2021)

Nice! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Boris (Oct 22, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see how it turns out.



I recently bought a really nice original paint triple step wheelset from @JRE I'll use them, but I think they're going to be too nice to run on this bike for very long. I just want to get this one up and rolling for right now. I'll build a rusty set of drop centers later on. I saw your Fleetwood project, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## JRE (Oct 22, 2021)

Boris said:


> I recently bought a really nice original paint triple step wheelset from @JRE I'll use them, but I think they're going to be too nice to run on this bike for very long. I just want to get this one up and rolling for right now. I'll build a rusty set of drop centers later on. I saw your Fleetwood project, you know what I'm talking about.



Let me know if you want to sell them back to.me when your done with them I'm collecting parts for another project.


----------



## Boris (Oct 22, 2021)

JRE said:


> Let me know if you want to sell them back to.me when your done with them I'm collecting parts for another project.



Pretty sure I'll be keeping them. Just not necessarily on this bike. Can't ever have enough wheels y'know. HA HA


----------



## JRE (Oct 22, 2021)

Boris said:


> Pretty sure I'll be keeping them. Just not necessarily on this bike. Can't ever have enough wheels y'know. HA HA



Lol yep I'm looking for another Shelby frame to pit some spare parts on.


----------



## Boris (Oct 23, 2021)

Close enough for government work. The frame finally caught up to the rest of the parts and I'm satisfied with the results on everything so far. I'll let them dry off inside for a couple more days before I coat them out.


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2021)

I am happy you are doing something useful with your life.


----------



## Boris (Oct 23, 2021)

vincev said:


> I am happy you are doing something useful with your life.



I know exactly what you're saying and I'm still going to be on the CABE just as much as before....maybe even more now, since you had to open your big mouth.


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2021)

I am so glad you are returning to the Cabe.The site has been a little short on stupid threads..


----------



## Boris (Oct 23, 2021)

vincev said:


> I am so glad you are returning to the Cabe.The site has been a little short on stupid threads..



Your reverse psychology won't work with me, I'M STAYIN'


----------



## Greg M (Oct 23, 2021)

That’s gonna be pretty.  I’ll want to see it next time I make it down there.


----------



## JRE (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm picking up a bike tomorrow that might have the perfect set of drop centers for that.


----------



## Boris (Nov 3, 2021)

Edit: Nevermind, found it*.

_*Yep, finally found the inner peace and tranquility that I'd been seeking._


----------



## Greg M (Nov 4, 2021)

Boris said:


> _*Yep, finally found the inner peace and tranquility that I'd been seeking._



Funny, I haven’t heard anything about Vince’s sudden demise…🤔


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2021)

This was one of those bikes that messes with you at every turn. I still have a bug to work out in the rear hub and a few minor changes that I want to make, but at least it's pretty much done and I was able to use up some parts that had been laying around for way too long. Overall, it's a very smooth rider and rolls nicely. I had some wider all white tires that I really wanted to use on this build. They looked great and gave the bike a whole different feeling when I tried them on, but the clearance just wasn't there. The bike looks more drab now, and sort of gives it that military feel, which I really don't mind either. The patina reflector matches nicely and was from my first run of custom reflectors from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm thinking that I'd like this bike to be a richer brown, more like the seat color. I have one coat of linseed oil on the bike already, but If I were to add another coat, does anyone have a suggestion as to what I might add to the linseed oil to darken the pigment up a bit?


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 6, 2021)

Folgers instant coffee.  I've used it to color match antique furniture.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 6, 2021)

My first thought was shoe polish...??


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2021)

Here you go. 









						Mixol - Dark Brown Universal Pigment 20 ml
					

Mixol Universal Tints like this oxide dark brown tint (23) are the most concentrated highest quality tints on the market today They are compatible with most water solvent lacq




					www.woodcraft.com


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Folgers instant coffee.



Now there's a good Idea. How would you personally approach the mixture trying to keep things as near as possible?
And a another dumb question. Wouldn't any dark roast coffee work equally as well, or is there some special ingredient in Folgers?


Lonestar said:


> My first thought was shoe polish...??



That was mine too.


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2021)

There is a member that knows rust patina/Maybe contact him..


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes any dark roast would work, just keep adding it until it matches but it will dry darker then when wet.


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try the coffee first, because it's what I have on hand. But this is good to know for future reference. Thanks!


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 7, 2021)

Soak some old chains in the oil you’ll get to oil the chains and the oil will be gross afterwards


----------



## SKPC (Nov 7, 2021)

^^?? Coffee ground pigments:  seems likely they could bind or blend with the coating.  If the whole outfit was left outside in muggy or foggy air for a month, it may make it look older with more "depth".  I was also wondering how that pigment and L-Oil would come out.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2021)

SKPC said:


> ^^?? Coffee ground pigments :seems like could bind or blend with the coating.  If the whole outfit was left outside in muggy or foggy air for a month, it may make it less consistent looking.  I also wondering how that pigment and L-Oil would come out.




If I'm not mistaken, I think the plan is to use instant Coffee Crystals for the tinting, not grounds. It should work and I'd like to see how easily it dissolves and mixes in the BLO. I'd maybe try to dissolve it first with a little bit of mineral spirits, just enough to dissolve the crystals.


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think the plan is to use instant Coffee Crystals for the tinting, not grounds. It should work and I'd like to see how easily it dissolves and mixes in the BLO. I'd maybe try to dissolve it first with a little bit of mineral spirits, just enough to dissolve the crystals.



This is a very timely suggestion, as I'm not seeing that the BLO is actually changing pigment very much with the regular ground coffee. It looks nice and dark in the jar but I don't think it's actually being absorbed into the oil itself. When applied to a test surface it doesn't appear to be any darker than the BLO with no coffee added. I'll have to get some instant coffee and experiment as you suggest before I go any further.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2021)

Well you didn't read Hemi's first post? Now I'm confused.  😜 

*Folgers instant coffee. I've used it to color match antique furniture.*


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 7, 2021)

Boris said:


> Wouldn't any dark roast coffee work equally as well, or is there some special ingredient in Folgers?



It’s mountain grown; that’s the richest kind.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 7, 2021)

Take a tea spoon of coffee crystals right out of the jar and a tea spoon of linseed oil, that would be a 50/50 mix and test it on something. To dark, do a half tea spoon crystals to one tea spoon oil to lighten it up 25/75 and so on, you'll get it thru testing.


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Well you didn't read Hemi's first post? Now I'm confused.  😜
> 
> *Folgers instant coffee. I've used it to color match antique furniture.*



I did read it. and I asked him if any dark roast coffee would work in my post #21. He answered, "yes", in his post #23. Not fully understanding that instant coffee was the key, I used regular coffee in a coffee filter and let the linseed oil soak into it. Results were as I described above.

At your suggestion, I tried for 15 minutes to dissolve the instant coffee crystals in mineral spirits with no result. So I moved on directly to the BLO hoping for better results, but as yet the crystals haven't dissolved, and it's been about half an hour. 

OOPS I just saw HEMI's post #31.


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2021)

would like to see it a little darker,Looks a little orange right now.Good luck.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2021)

If mineral spirits does not dissolve the crystals I highly doubt the BLO will. $6 for the brown tint sounds pretty good about now. I know the crystals dissolve in hot water in 2 seconds but I've never mixed water with BLO.


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2021)

I have in the past made small items "rusty".Found some methods on You Tube.


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> If mineral spirits does not dissolve the crystals I highly doubt the BLO will. $6 for the brown tint sounds pretty good about now. I know the crystals dissolve in hot water in 2 seconds but I've never mixed water with BLO.



Yeah, I guess I'll be going that route. I know for a fact that oil and water don't mix.

OOPS I just saw HEMI's post #31.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2021)

Boris said:


> Yeah, I guess I'll be going that route. I know for a fact that oil and water don't mix.
> 
> OOPS I just saw HEMI's post #31.




So he's insinuating that the crystals will dissolve in the BLO but you can't get them to dissolve after 30 minutes? Maybe press your tongue hard against your left cheek while pretending you're chewing on your tongue and see it that helps.  😜


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 7, 2021)

I should have asked are you spraying this on or rubbing it on like paste wax, you do have to stir, mix, shake so the crystals brake down into a powder like dark pigment. Like a metallic or metal flake or a pearl they all come in a powder form. If you want crush the crystals into a powder before you mix them.. or buy the tint it's probably cheaper than the coffee.


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you for all your help. I'm rubbing it on. I've tried the ratios and the stir, mix, and shake methods. As a last resort, I'll crush some tomorrow, makes sense. But for today, I've had just about enough of this "Project Ride".


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> I should have asked are you spraying this on or rubbing it on like paste wax, you do have to stir, mix, shake so the crystals brake down into a powder like dark pigment. Like a metallic or metal flake or a pearl they all come in a powder form. If you want crush the crystals into a powder before you mix them.. or buy the tint it's probably cheaper than the coffee.




Just my thought after dealing with paint for most of my life and for some years actually doing production painting. To color this base product for the intended use the tint has to be soluble in the base. A metallic particle floats in the paint base. A wood stain colorant mixes and is soluble with the stain base which is an oil and you are actually staining the wood, not painting it or coating it with a sealer. So a coffee flake paint job might not be what Dave is after. If the coffee crystal is completely broken down into a very super fine powder prior to adding then it has a better chance of mixing with the base material. This is somewhat like making a candy semi-transparent paint verses an opaque paint that has heavy bodied colorants. A very small amount of a soluble colorant should darken up the BLO with no issues if mixed thoroughly.


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Just my thought after dealing with paint for most of my life and for some years actually doing production painting. To color this base product for the intended use the tint has to be soluble in the base. A metallic particle floats in the paint base. A wood stain colorant mixes and is soluble with the stain base which is an oil and you are actually staining the wood, not painting it or coating it with a sealer. So a coffee flake paint job might not be what Dave is after. If the coffee crystal is completely broken down into a very super fine powder prior to adding then it has a better chance of mixing with the base material. This is somewhat like making a candy semi-transparent paint verses an opaque paint that has heavy bodied colorants. A very small amount of a soluble colorant should darken up the BLO with no issues if mixed thoroughly.



Couldn't wait. Powdered the crystals tonight, and as you said they're merely small flakes floating in the oil base rather than being absorbed into it. The "mixture" is darker, but only in the jar, and not in the application. Oh well, we gave it the good ol' college try. Thanks @HEMI426 !!! Mixol23 it is. Thank you Gary!


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2021)

vincev said:


> I have in the past made small items "rusty".Found some methods on You Tube.



I have in the past made larger items "rusty". Quite recently in fact. Did you happen to notice my first post in this thread.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 8, 2021)

So, I guess that Hershey’s cocoa might not work either, for a more orange rust color(?).


----------



## gkeep (Nov 8, 2021)

Try some dark wood stain in the linseed oil, maybe cut with 20% turpentine to help it flow into the nooks and speed cure. Some oil based wood stains are 40-50% linseed oil, maybe 30% solvent/mineral spirits/paint thinner and a few additives that probably help with drying plus some percentage of pigment.


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Try some dark wood stain in the linseed oil, maybe cut with 20% turpentine to help it flow into the nooks and speed cure. Some oil based wood stains are 40-50% linseed oil, maybe 30% solvent/mineral spirits/paint thinner and a few additives that probably help with drying plus some percentage of pigment.



Nothing to lose except a little linseed oil. I'll give it a try today. Thank you!


----------



## gkeep (Nov 8, 2021)

Boris said:


> Nothing to lose except a little linseed oil. I'll give it a try today. Thank you!



Maybe you should be the first on the CABE to restore a bike with traditional Ford Japaning as a finish.  A lacquered stealth finish, Batman would want one...




.


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2021)

Excellent video!!! Well organized and presented. I won't be japanning but I will watch again to reinforce some of the procedures involving mixtures. This actually is beginning to get fun. Haven't yet tried the wood stain that @gkeep suggested.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 8, 2021)

Wood stain/linseed/mineral spirits mixes and penetrates into porous wood surfaces well, and most likely will also penetrate and seal the rusted metal surface.  I would just be careful in that when it dries out, it may come out looking too smooth and see-able, almost "painted"...Maybe "splotch it on" with an old rag. You could also rough up the metal surface 1st with 80/100 grit and leave it outside to rust........a month?   Patience grasshopper.  @vincev says that you have no patience, is this true?


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Wood stain/linseed/mineral spirits mixes and penetrates into porous wood surfaces well, and most likely will also penetrate and seal the rusted metal surface.  I would just be careful in that when it dries out, it may come out looking too smooth and see-able, almost "painted"...Maybe "splotch it on" with an old rag. You could also rough up the metal surface 1st with 80/100 grit and leave it outside to rust........a month?   Patience grasshopper.  @vincev says that you have no patience, is this true?



Vince has never been known for his spelling expertise. He meant "patients". And no, I don't have any. Not since that last round of botched operations and pending lawsuits. But thanks for all the good advice. I'll try not to botch this up too.


----------



## vincev (Nov 8, 2021)

Boris said:


> Vince has never been known for his spelling expertise. He meant "patients". And no, I don't have any. Not since that last round of botched operations and pending lawsuits. But thanks for all the good advice. I'll try not to botch this up too.



why not just spray it flat brown ??What model reflector are you going to use ?? I like #89


----------



## vincev (Nov 8, 2021)

Boris said:


> Vince has never been known for his spelling expertise. He meant "patients". And no, I don't have any. Not since that last round of botched operations and pending lawsuits. But thanks for all the good advice. I'll try not to botch this up too.



Do we now call you the Reflector Doctor ??


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2021)

vincev said:


> Do we now call you the Reflector Doctor ??



That would be @gkeep 's neighbor!








						Resurrecting a nice jeweled reflector | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

Thought this might come in handy for someone with a reflector that has lost its threaded post. Pete, (tocatahula) had this nice reflector for sale a while back and kindly let me be the next caretaker. I sent a photo to my neighbor who is also a bike (and old bike) person and also happens to love...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2021)

I can give you four reasons why you should not use a wood stain for tinting the BLO. First one is, you are not staining wood! Cutting the BLO with a colored oil would not be my recommendation with this project. Why go down another gopher hole that leads to solid granite? Just tint the BLO with the darkest brown colored tint you can buy, it should take very little. I've tried to darken up some wood stain with another much darker wood stain and the ratio needed to make any difference was a 50/50 mix, and it barely made a difference. And with "today's" off the self paint products for the Do It Herself decorators, you have no idea what the wood stain's actual chemical make up is. But if you're patient, try everything else first. 👍 ....  😉


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2021)

vincev said:


> why not just spray it flat brown ??What model reflector are you going to use ?? I like #89



He really means #68. Besides being a poor speller, he's dyslexic too.


----------



## Greg M (Nov 8, 2021)

Take it out to Seaside and chain it up on the boardwalk for a couple weeks.  It’ll either rust or be stolen; either way you’re done working on it.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 8, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> I should have asked are you spraying this on or rubbing it on like paste wax, you do have to stir, mix, shake so the crystals brake down into a powder like dark pigment. Like a metallic or metal flake or a pearl they all come in a powder form. If you want crush the crystals into a powder before you mix them.. or buy the tint it's probably cheaper than the coffee.



OMG I knew I was about to read 4 pages on how to use instant coffee and I did it anyway.... No participation trophy required. I think you may have asked the most credible question in the 4 pages of this thread regarding dying blo and tinting deeper using various methods. I imagine he is dousing paper towels in the solution and wrapping the already rusty parts. Hopefully not setting them aflame once dried. How do you get two elements to blend together? Just add water or fire maybe . How do you achieve the darker rusty look? Probably with a bit more patience than I exercised on my recent crusty Huffy build. My only real advice is once you think you have it the shade you want, let it cook/dry in the sun for a few days.  If it reverts to a lighter than desired shade do whatever you did again and let it dry again. Now for the dirtiest and most rotten sad reality that nobody else has discussed. If you tire of funk rubbing off on your hands and clothes and you really have ran out of patience, consider a matte clear coat. Ok. Let the crucifixion begin. LOL 😂.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 8, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I can give you four reasons why you should not use a wood stain for tinting the BLO. First one is, you are not staining wood! Cutting the BLO with a colored oil would not be my recommendation with this project. Why go down another gopher hole that leads to solid granite? Just tint the BLO with the darkest brown colored tint you can buy, it should take very little. I've tried to darken up some wood stain with another much darker wood stain and the ratio needed to make any difference was a 50/50 mix, and it barely made a difference. And with "today's" off the self paint products for the Do It Herself decorators, you have no idea what the wood stain's actual chemical make up is. But if you're patient, try everything else first. 👍 ....  😉



Having worked with household hazardous waste and commercial truck shop chemical products for 30 years there is always a chance the MSDS/SDS for the product will have some useful information about the components and percentage in the product. Not always, sometimes they just list something as 20% or whatever and "proprietary". I had to update hazardous materials business plans for 20 years and when you do one for a Household Hazardous Waste facility that handles thousands of containers a week you start to dream about those damn ingredient lists. You also become way too familiar with every common cleaner, finish, polish, lubricant etc...LOL. I walk down a hardware store aisle and like the character in a movie that sees dead people everywhere I see hydro-treated petroleum distillates, fractionated hydrocarbons, acids, bases, oxidizers, Ohhh the bells, the bells... Just don't mix chlorinated cleaners with ammonia cleaners or bulk a peroxide part A or B in the flammable solids drum and make the lid blow off. LOL,

Seriously, there are great manuals out there that list the ingredients for every consumer and commercial chemical product on the market. Nowdays its all online at our fingertips so no thumbing though phone book size texts.

Like you say, tinting is a real art and just a touch too much or too little can make a big difference in the final color once it dries and cures. 🤓


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2021)

The saga continues:

I mixed up a small batch of BLO with a dark stain. It dissolved nicely and I got a nice rich looking dark mixture in the jar.
However, when applied to the previously BLO coated parts, no darkening was perceived.
I then tried dark stain only directly to the previously BLO coated parts. Again, no darkening was perceived.
The mixture and the stain went on smoothly and did not roll off or bead up. And it seemed that either would be perfectly content as a top coat if I let them stay.

I did try the mixture on a rusty old spoke I had, and the result was the nice rich brown color that I'm after.

Because I'm really starting to hate the color, working on this bike has gotten me to feeling like Pee Wee Herman rescuing snakes in a pet store fire. So I'm going to start over, and here's my thinking:
1) Dissolve the existing BLO
2) Get it back down to just rust
3) Recoat with the new mixture that worked on spoke

So far, I've tried mineral oil and a light sanding to dissolve the existing BLO, then let set in the rain overnight.
Results: Nothing but beaded raindrops with no new rust on the surface this morning. At least we know BLO works, right?
Guess I'll try turpentine or acetone next.

.....UNLESS OF COURSE someone has a better idea. and wants to make this thread go another 6 pages.

I know this is getting a bit monotonous, but it may be helpful to someone.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 13, 2021)

Turpentine should take of the BLO without too much effort. When I worked on 1800s schooners in Maine we used BLO cut with varnish and turpentine on the decks. To remove it we just used a scrub brush and sprinkled spic and span, took it down to bare wood for recoating. 

Theres always the quick rust method with hydrogen peroxide and salt.

I'd think 0000 steel wool with turpentine would clean off the BLO coat, since your not worried about affecting original paint. 

Are you looking for something along these lines for a finish? I've got a crusty/rsty previously stripped early 50s Monark frame I'm thinking would make a nice white tire scorcher like this one.

Absolutely document the process here, its for posterity.


----------



## Boris (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes similar in color to the darker parts of the bike posted, but with a bit more shine. I did get the bike to rust up in the first photo on this thread using the peroxide, vinegar and salt. I'll give the turpentine and steel wool a try today. If successful, I'll use the rust mixture again to make sure the BLO and stain have a nice porous surface to soak into, just like the test spoke. Thank you and I'll keep posting until I'm satisfied.


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2021)

First photo from first attempt. Second photo is finished product.
Stripped the BLO off with turpentine. Re-rusted w/ hydrogen peroxide, vinegar, and salt solution. For some reason it came out darker this time. Did a light sanding. Didn't put it outside this time for fear it might turn orange again. Gave it a coat of dark wood stain, let dry for a few days, then waxed. Happy with the overall look, although I could nit-pick this thing to death. Hoping some age will help give it a bit more authenticity (a less antiqued look).


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2021)

Boris said:


> First photo from first attempt. Second photo is finished product.
> Stripped the BLO off with turpentine. Re-rusted w/ hydrogen peroxide, vinegar, and salt solution. For some reason it came out darker this time. Did a light sanding. Didn't put it outside this time for fear it might turn orange again. Gave it a coat of dark wood stain, let dry for a few days, then waxed. Happy with the overall look, although I could nit-pick this thing to death. Hoping some age will help give it a bit more authenticity (a less antiqued look).
> 
> View attachment 1527462 View attachment 1527463



Man! I really like the rust/patina. Oil based stain?


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Man! I really like the rust/patina. Oil based stain?



Yes, oil base. Minwax Wood Finish. The dark color was called Provincial 211 and was just some stain that had been laying around here for years. Seems like any oil stain would work. As I mentioned, it feels kind of antiqued in places, as I had to do some dabbing to give it an uneven looking finish.


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2021)

Boris said:


> Yes, oil base. Minwax Wood Finish. The dark color was called Provincial 211 and was just some stain that had been laying around here for years. Seems like any oil stain would work. As I mentioned, it feels kind of antiqued in places, as I had to do some dabbing to give it an uneven looking finish.



It looks really bitchin' !! Can I say that on here? 😀


----------



## Greg M (Dec 14, 2021)

Came out nice, Dave 👍


----------



## JRE (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks really good.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 14, 2021)

Boris said:


> I'm thinking that I'd like this bike to be a richer brown, more like the seat color. I have one coat of linseed oil on the bike already, but If I were to add another coat, does anyone have a suggestion as to what I might add to the linseed oil to darken the pigment up a bit?



@Boris When doing the peroxide, salt & vinegar; The More You Apply the Darker the Stain gets Brown then Damn Near Black


Boris said:


> The saga continues:
> 
> I mixed up a small batch of BLO with a dark stain. It dissolved nicely and I got a nice rich looking dark mixture in the jar.
> However, when applied to the previously BLO coated parts, no darkening was perceived.
> ...



You can use a spray can of Polyurethane for Wood Over your desired faux rusty patina parts and it looks like this slightly textured discolored Exposed to the Elements Crusssty Creation❗


This frame sits outside under the overhang in the weather & hasn't changed appearances sooo the Polyurethane is pretty Good at stoping the changes of nature or pitting etc


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 14, 2021)

🤔 maybe jus' Maybe I need to write a how to tips/tricks Secrets of Superman post of the Hot Rod / Bicycle Variety ...... If it'd get stickied & or credited I would post all that I know / have done 🤷‍♂️


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2021)

Hate to say it but the bike looks good.


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2021)

I do remember when someone argued that rust was not patina.If you didnt agree he would have somebody wrestle with you.


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2021)

vincev said:


> Hate to say it but the bike looks good.



Hope that hurt.


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2021)

Boris said:


> Hope that hurt.



Still wont give you a 'like"


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2021)

JRE said:


> Looks really good.



...and the wheels are a darned good match too. Thanks again!!!


----------



## JRE (Dec 14, 2021)

Boris said:


> ...and the wheels are a darned good match too. Thanks again!!!



Sweet. Glad they worked out.


----------



## ian (Dec 15, 2021)

Would you share your secret sauce rust/patina producing recipe?


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2021)

Nice job, Dave! 2 snaps up!


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2021)

ian said:


> Would you share your secret sauce rust/patina producing recipe?



This is from one of @Rusty72 posts:
_Mix [hydrogen] peroxide with vinegar and add salt! It will rust right before your eyes.
Let it dry and repeat. The more passes you do the darker it will get. The mix is about half and half in a spray bottle and about 2 table spoons of salt._

Start there. Maybe yours won't come out as orange as mine did the first time. If it were to happen again, before I used any BLO, I'd smooth out the orange rust with a light sanding, then rub in some dark stain. BUT I'D STILL BE
EXPERIMENTING! By no means have I perfected my process (at least on this bike).

On some other projects I've done, the peroxide, vinegar and salt mix worked perfectly and I was very satisfied with the a darker rust result. So who knows???

Also, this time, no BLO! Just Johnsons Paste Wax, which won't leave all those little white dots in the valleys like auto paste wax does.

Lots of helpful hints, nice comments, and likes in this thread from a bunch of you guys. Thank you!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 15, 2021)

ian said:


> Would you share your secret sauce rust/patina producing recipe?



Don't be afraid of trying poly


----------



## ian (Dec 15, 2021)

Boris said:


> This is from one of @Rusty72 posts:
> _Mix peroxide water with vinegar and add salt! It will rust right before your eyes.
> Let it dry and repeat. The more passes you do the darker it will get. The mix is about half and half in a spray bottle and about 2 table spoons of salt._
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.  I have a bare metal SK tanker that will be perfectly rustily patinaed (sp?) soon.


----------

